# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  What songs "Really get inside your head?"

## Pete Hanlin

Understanding that I am apparently an aberration (but a high order one), is it just me or are there some songs that just really, really "get inside your head."

For example, I'm not particularly crazy about Alannis Morrissette (sp?), but the song she sung on the _City of Angels_ soundtrack (_"Uninvited"_) really sucks you in when you crank it up on a pair of headphones and just close your eyes (the whole way through the song this piano hits three notes in succession over and over and over).

Another, _Police's_ _"Wrapped Around Your Finger"_ has a really cool bass playing throughout.

What songs do you really "get _in_ to?"  I suppose the latest addition for me is a _Metallica_ tune (_"Unforgiven"_)...  Lyrically, there's this song that contains this line _its the last piece of the puzzle, but you just can't make it fit- doctor says you're cured, but you still feel the pain- aspirations in the clouds, but your hopes go down the drain..._ that always gets me too (don't recall the title or group).

----------


## optispares

> What songs do you really "get in to?"


   Sweet home Alabama         Lynyrd Skynyrd  
   probably my favorite band of all time
 :Cool:

----------


## Shwing

Let me enlighten you.  It was sung by, uh, hang on.  Oh yeah, it was, uh, released in 1986, by uh....

Sh*t.  Now you've infected me.

Not Tears For Fears, or Manfred Mann.  It was Robbie Robertson?

Yes, it WAS!  It was off the 'Sledgehammer' album, I think.

Now it is my turn.  How about the 'song' from the t.v. ad for those cute(?) '80's toy, the Monsheeshees:  "Monsheeshee, Monsheeshee, oh so soft and cudlely, with a blah, blahblah blah blah. Fa la la, fa la la, oh so happy monsheeshee!"

God that is bad.

----------


## Night Train

Pete, sometimes I am amazed at what songs get inside my head. I have no idea where they come from. Out of the blue Ill be sitting around and then some stupid song from forever ago just pops in and wont leave (like a distant relative or a bad neighbor)

Here is one theory on why:

http://www.uc.edu/news/kellaris.htm

----------


## Joann Raytar

For me, it would have to be Pink Floyd's "Comfortably Numb."

It used to be great.  I would pop _The Wall_ into the lab stereo and the whole lab would almost go into a trance.  Of course, I didn't know if it was the music itself or the lab techs having flashbacks but ... 

Perhaps another song off _The Wall_ would be more appropriate for post Expo Pete:"Young Lust"
I am just a new boy, 
A stranger in this town. 
Where are all the good times? 
Who's gonna show this stranger around? 
Ooooh, I need a dirty woman. 
Ooooh, I need a dirty girl. 
Will some woman in this desert land
Make me feel like a real man? 
Take this rock and roll refugee
Oooh, baby set me free. 
Ooooh, I need a dirty woman. 
Ooooh, I need a dirty girl.
:cheers:

----------


## Jackie L

Night Train, have you ever had a song pop into your mind as you belt out the lyrics out loud?  How embarrasing is that?  Happens to me more than I care to admit!

----------


## John R

> *Jo said:* 
> For me, it would have to be Pink Floyd's "Comfortably Numb."


I prefer "The final cut"

Got the mrs's fav saying aas a song.... "Not now John":hammer: 

But of the latest songs "Whole Again" by Atomic Kitten is one that really gets stuck in my head...
But it would be no good for Pete as its sung by 3 ravishing birds from Liverpool... and not a shellsuit in sight....

----------


## Pete Hanlin

But it would be no good for Pete as its sung by 3 ravishing birds from Liverpool... and not a shellsuit in sight....
Okay, I know what "ravishing birds" means, but what is a shellsuit?  Also, I have nothing against Brit beauties (having seen excerpts from _Page Two_)!  I've just never seen _Quinn- Medicine Woman_, or whatever the show is called.

Another song that will suck you in is _Closer_ by NIN (yes, I realize the lyrics are a bit PG-13, but...).

----------


## John R

> *Pete Hanlin said:* 
>  but what is a shellsuit?


A shellsuit is a bit like a tracksuit but mand of Nylon and is standard liverpudilian wear.....:hammer: 




> Also, I have nothing against Brit beauties (having seen excerpts from _Page Two_)!  .


Dam good job as well being a marrired man....
er page 2...  :Confused:  
Cant see... cant count now either... Its page 3 man.... unless you get the "Daily Sport" then its any page you like.....

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Okay, okay...  page _three_ it is!  You knew what I was talking about, though!

See what I mean, Harry?  Being British is too hard a concept for me- remembering to bow if you see the Queen, breaking for tea twice a day, watching a sport where the referee can end up wearing all the player's shirts...

Give me a pipe, a potatoe, and a beer and I'll be content to be Irish!

PS- We don't have a _Page Three_ in any of our newspapers... :(

----------


## John R

Pete, As a blue blooded male that is a understatement....

Oh how you missunderstand us brits, we need more than 2 breaks for tea and tiffin..:cheers: .
 Bowing is never a problem out in the sticks it's "Tiffin yur forlock" thats the problem...:p 

???? what sport are you on about ????

To be Irish you need a pick, shovel and a Jcb....

[glow] And its POTATO [/glow]
even the dam Irish can spell that right..
I will have to add spelling on to that list of cant do's of yours..

:hammer:

----------


## ioconnell

> *John R said:* 
> Pete, As a blue blooded male that is a understatement....
> 
> Oh how you missunderstand us brits, we need more than 2 breaks for tea and tiffin..:cheers: .
>  Bowing is never a problem out in the sticks it's "Tiffin yur forlock" thats the problem...:p 
> 
> ???? what sport are you on about ????
> 
> To be Irish you need a pick, shovel and a Jcb....
> ...



Tsk John and you call yourself a Leeds Fan. Remember a few years back when the whites were playing Newcastle. David Ellerly[sp.] was the ref and his kit was clashing with the Newcastle strip. With no option left because he got the ball passed to him so many times he reached into his bag and pulled out the Leeds club Jumper. 


to be Irish take a look at Murphy's Law, be able to take a joke and be prepared for manys a cup of tea(0r taa) and be able to handle a few pints of the Black stuff

----------


## John R

As you say murpheys law....It just struck.....

----------


## Pete Hanlin

???? what sport are you on about ????
According to what I've been told, in cricket the players can actually make the ump, ref, or whatever he's called over there wear their shirts!
And its POTATO
Sorry, I was thinking of the plural, potatoes (I think Dan Quayle did the same thing a few years back).
Oh how you missunderstand us brits
You are correct, I DON'T understand you Brits- not a bit!  That's why I give up!  I mean, you have phrases like "Tiffin yur forlock," what is THAT supposed to mean (and do I even want to know)?  Its all bo11ocks (hopefully I am familiar enough with that term to use it correctly)!

I've used a pick and shovel, I have no idea what JCB is, I find Murphy's Law to hold true more often than not, I've acquired a taste for tea, I prefer Vodka but can make do with beer, and I like rain!  With that, I think I could do okay on the Emerald Isle, convert to Catholicism, and enjoy creating a dozen or so little brats!

Now, for you as a Brit... here's some free advice from what I _have_ seen...  Ditch the royals when Queen Elizabeth goes (if I recall, you haven't had the best of luck with kings named Charles anyway), ban all reruns of "Are You Being Served?", get the NFL to give you a few teams, and kindly apologize for sending the Beatles across the pond to us in the '60s!  Life will be grand!  The only down side I can see is that, without Fergie, Charles, Di (seems she just won't go away), and the lot there will be a ton of American and Brit tabloids that will go belly up!
;) :cheers:

----------


## John R

Right first off cricket players dont give the umpires their sahirts its their Jumpers... 

Of course being a yank you would want more than one....

Tiffin yer forlock is touching your forehead with the index finger of your right hand (Just what you thought is was is beyond me...) and your usually say "Morning guv" to go with it....

Jcb, is a tractor with a oh why bother..LOOK HERE say my fingers the trouble...

We tried your nfl and it died a death far to slow & boring for us brits :drop: makes cricket look exciting and fast.....

Funny but the royals dont make the papers that much over here..but you yanks luv em so you can keep fergiee.. but watch your toes....

----------


## MVEYES

Just another Brick in the Wall.





:D Jerry

----------


## Cindy Hamlin

*"Popcorn" by Hot Butter *  

I once got that song stuck into my head for a week!  It nearly drove me mad!  :hammer:

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Just another Brick in the Wall.
That song used to be real popular on the school bus when I was in, oh, 3rd or 4th grade (dating myself).  I never really particularly liked it, preferring to blast this song called _"JukeBox Hero."_  Let's see- bouncing on those cheesy bus seats, harrassing the driver and flipping people off from the back seat listening to the words _"ya gotta keep on rockin', just can't stop- gotta keep on rockin' if you're gonna make it to the top- to be a juke-box-hero..."_.  Simpler days!

LOOK HERE say my fingers the trouble...
We need to put the mockers on this right here and now, my friend!  If those fingers are in the shape of a "V," you better be putting em where you keep your lunchbox and get the knot out of your plus fours!  We Yanks tossed you Brits out of the New World once- don't make us come over there and make your little island the 51st state!

I'm not going to be taking any grief from some kerb crawling garyboy who lives in a country that eats faggots with spaghetti, puts the garbage out for the _dustman_, and seems quite comfortable with the idea of having Prince Chuckie's picture on the nicker (assuming y'all don't go with the Euro)!  So quit throwing an eppy, take your GBH of the ear'ole, and get stuffed!

Of course, all this is merely joshing.  This whole discourse has gotten me ruddy knackered!  What we really need to do is have a Leo someday and enjoy the day having it large drinking tinnies till I'm so lit I'm right two and eight and lighting the tab-end of my fags (and I've been there)!

Tally-ho!
Pete
PS- Doing the research for the above rant was no lemon squeeze!  I hope I used at least one or two of the terms correctly (I'm sure you'll take the **** out of me if I didn't).  I'm just really really gagging to use my new favorite word ("twunt") on someone around here now!  Maybe a pigging ignorant customer, perhaps!

----------


## Tim Hunter

"Working on the Chain gang" is stuck in my noggin at present. Says it all really.

John do we really tug our forelock and say "mornin guv" in lovely Yorkshire? Isn't that a southern nancy type action?
 :Eek:

----------


## hcjilson

John, perhaps you could enlist Tim as a mentor to Pete and I.He can spell too!

Ian, by black stuff I hope you weren't talking about Blood Pudding!

*	MELLOW YELLOW!* Donovan

hj

Closest I could come to yellow!

----------


## Darris Chambless

Hello John,

"Jcb, is a tractor with a oh why bother.." The English translation for that type of equipment is a front end loader with a back hoe attachment. See now, wasn't that simple? :) I like potatoes btw. ;)

Songs that stick in ones head like peanutbutter to the ribs...hmmm. AH! Yes. Enya's "The Celts" If you're not familiar with that one Pete you can hear it when you come to our neck of the woods.

Peace blood. Word up. The bro was on. Can you dig it?

Darris "Vernacular is my second language" C.

----------


## John R

> *Tim Hunter said:* 
> John do we really tug our forelock and say "mornin guv" in lovely Yorkshire? Isn't that a southern nancy type action?


Na them down south, have to bow and curtsie Here up nrth we go for the lazy way ;) 

btw, nice to see you found your way out of int optics.:bbg: 

Darris, the english for it is not repeatable espicecally if its on the move.... but please no "bob the builder" jokes now.....

Pete, have you sobered up yet coz that rant made no sense at all.:shiner:

----------


## ioconnell

here a joke I heard from Syd Little once when I was in Blackpool.




> When Charles becomes king they'll have to put handles on the pound coin


Harry, the black stuff is the Guiness

Black pudding is just delicous.

In Yorkshire you say eh a lot. eh thats champion, eh you dozy pillock

----------


## John R

> *ioconnell said:* 
> here a joke I heard from Syd Little once when I was in Blackpool.


get away... :Confused:  you must have miss heard him.....





> In Yorkshire you say eh a lot. pillock


Eh u wat, cant understand what u r saying.... Dam forieners.... I'll just have to shout a bit louder to make em understand me.....

----------


## ioconnell

> *John R said:* 
> 
> get away... you must have miss heard him.....



:finger: he was reffering to his big ears

----------


## John R

I GUESS I SHALL HAVE TO SHOUT EVEN LOUDER... 

[glow]you must have miss heard him.....[/glow] 

Its the short fat one that makes the jokes not the tall thin one......  

Mabee now the rest of the world will now see why we think (nay Know) the Irish are thick......:hammer:

----------


## ioconnell

> *John R said:* 
> Its the short fat one that makes the jokes not the tall thin one......



He was syd, he was little, he was tall, he was thin, he told jokes,and he was utterly cr*p.

We send all the thick Irish down to Kerry. We make fun of their accent and we compile books upon books of jokes at them.

What do you do if a Kerryman throws a pin at you? Run because he's got a grenade in his mouth.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Pete, have you sobered up yet coz that rant made no sense at all.
Well, that's it then.  I give up on trying to have any hope of ever understanding the British form of the english language- even when I look them up I can't make heads nor tails of the slang or colloquialisms...

Nice to see the grenade joke is used on people other than Polish! 
;)

----------


## Joann Raytar

> Harry, the black stuff is the Guiness


Harry, you come from Massachusetts and you didn't know that!  You've never heard of a Black and Tan?

http://www.wombat.ie/misc/guinness.html

Cheers:

----------


## John R

> *Pete Hanlin said:* 
> Well, that's it then.  I give up on trying to have any hope of ever understanding the British form of the english language-


Well if you lot had not messed around with 
our language YOU would not have a problem....
Typical yank, when the going get tough they get gone.....

----------


## ioconnell

> *Jo said:* 
> Harry, you come from Massachusetts and you didn't know that!  You've never heard of a Black and Tan?
> 
> http://www.wombat.ie/misc/guinness.html
> 
> Cheers:


Where did you hear of black and tan? when I think of the black and tans I think of the British forces during our War of Independence. They were called black and tans because they wore a mixture of Auxilliries jackets and Caps and WW1 khaki uniforms.

Then on the drinks side, there is mixture of porter Guinness and something else that is sometimes known as a black and tan.

But its best if you are going to get some neat Guinness to ask for a pint of the Black stuff

----------


## Steve Machol

> *ioconnell said:* 
> 
> Where did you hear of black and tan?


For me, Black and Tan reminds me of one of the few integrated dance halls in 1920s Harlem that served as the inspiration for the classic jazz piece by Duke Ellington, _Black and Tan Fantasy_.

http://www.redhotjazz.com/songs/elli...lackandtan.ram

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Typical yank, when the going get tough they get gone.....
I see...

Perhaps whoever said the UK and America were "two nations divided by a common language" was correct.

----------


## MVEYES

Play nice!:bbg: 

:cheers: Jerry

----------


## Joann Raytar

I.
The all-Guinness Black & Tan is Harp's Lager and Guinness. (Harp's is brewed by Guinness at Dundalk). Many consider the classic Black & Tan to be Bass Pale Ale and Guinness. (To some Irish, they appreciate the fact that the Irish comes out on top!) However, Bass Ale is not as available in Ireland as it used to be, and either Harp or Smithwicks is generally used. However, there are many variations involving a stout or porter and another lighter coloured beer, either lager or ale. 

A half-and-half is often just another name for a Black & Tan. However, in many North American Irish pubs, the Bass/Guinness combination is called a Black & Tan, while the Harp/Guinness combination is called a Half-and-Half. 

II.
With the decline of Mild in the UK these names are dropping out of use. In Dublin, where Mild is no longer available, you will get Guinness mixed with Bitter if you ask for a Black and Tan. Some publicans serve other combinations so it is best to check before you buy.
[Note: Mild is a sweet 'Tan' coloured beer., that is typically light in alcohol.] 

However, Guinness promotional advertising refers to a Black & Tan as being the Bass and Guinness version.

So, Black and Tan, Half and Half, B&T, Half'n'alf, it all depends on where you are and who you ask. When your bartender is a 240 lb., 6'4" fellow named O'Malley, a Black & Tan, or a Half-and-Half, is whatever he says it is!

III.
Yes. The first known reference to the expression Black & Tan was in reference to a breed of beagles used as hunting dogs in Ireland. 

The term was also used to refer to a a regiment of British soldiers recruited to serve in Ireland after the First World War. They had a reputation for being quite brutal and have been accused of many attrocities against the Irish in the years 1919-21.  This is a good reason why not to order a Black & Tan in  Dublin:




> *Come Out ye Black & Tans!*
> I was born on a Dublin street
> Where the loyal drums did beat
> And those bloody English feet
> They walked all over us!
> But every single night
> When me Da would come home tight,
> He'd invite the neighbours out
> With this chorus: 
> ...

----------


## JennyP

Darris said:
"Songs that stick in ones head like peanutbutter to the ribs...hmmm. AH! Yes. Enya's "The Celts" "

I like most of her stuff, and especially "Anywhere Is"

Other direction ~~
I've been living in Clapton's _Reptile_  especially "Travelin Light" and "Superman Inside"

(Not to distract anyone from where the topic had been heading.... 

;)   jP

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I believe Enya also has a song about "Ever and always, always and ever."  That's one that I usually hit the "repeat" button on a few times.

Sting also has a song that goes "I hate to say it, but its probably me" and one about the suits in a deck of cards... (can you tell that I never bother looking at the titles of songs?).

----------


## Steve Machol

I hesitate to mention this song because as far as I'm concerned it's _Pure Evil&#153_!  And once I actually say or write the words, it sticks in my mind like a politician to a lobbyist's wallet.  Anyway, the song is:

[fliph]It's a Small, Small World[/fliph]
Damn you, Disney!

----------


## ioconnell

Jo, I stand corrected. When Im in the pub I dont be looking at the drinks list;)

----------


## 10 Pence Short

If you're talking about riffs, then Guns 'N' Roses or AC DC take some beating. Dire Straits offer a good combination of lyrics / melody.

BUT, the real daddy in my opinion, is Crowded House. Weather With You, Four Seasons In One Day, It's Only Natural. Plus Neil Finn's solo work. The best lyrics, the most catchy melodys and great variety.

My favorite DVD at the moment is Neil Finn live in Auckland with Johnner Marr (The Smiths), Eddie Vedder (Pearl Jam), Lisa Germano, Phil Selway & Ed O'Brien (Radiohead) and Seb Steinberg on Bass. Sheer musical class.

Mind you, been listening to a lot of Pearl Jam lately- they can really rock out, but their best work is the slow stuff. Every one of them can pen a good tune.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

As I've been reading LOTR, I've been listening to classical music again (yes, when I'm not out partying with others, I turn into a boring, quiet, stuffy old man who enjoys strings and such at times)...
;)
Just in case any of you also happen to like classical stuff, these are a few that can really relax the mind and set one to thinking (I'm no authority on the subject- classical music or thinking that is- but I know what I like when I hear it):
Traumerei - Schumann
Jesu, Joy of Man's Desiring - Bach
Quartet Op. 3, No. 5 - Haydn
Fantasie - Chopin

Of course, if none of these sound tolerable, I would suggest that _Hotel California_ by the _Eagle's_ is one I always enjoy driving late at night to...  Also, Nat King Cole had a lot of really awesome tunes- like _They Tried to Tell Us (We're too Young)_, and _I Wish You Love_.

I've enjoyed seeing what particular tunes y'all enjoy (knowing what songs a person likes helps you know the person better)!

----------

